# Freihand Polygon zeichnen



## knusperelch (20. Mai 2004)

Ich möchte ein Freihand Polygon zeichen das ich mit den gleichen Effekten ausstatten kann wie die vorgefertigten Polygone. 
Sprich das im Layerfenster z.B. shape 4 steht. Habs schon mit dem Polygonlasso versucht aber das  auch nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle. 
Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine und ihr mir helfen könnt.


----------



## Lord Brain (20. Mai 2004)

Probier's mal mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug ...


----------

